# best way to keep track of app. hours



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Write them down. Pay stubs?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I would save every check stub.


----------



## busymnky (Feb 16, 2009)

I can only describe the way mine were handled. Monthly time sheets-left hand column of 31 days, three more columns labeled residential 1-4, residential 4 and higher, commercial. All apprentices had to fill these in and get them turned in to the company which tracked them from there. I always made a copy for myself and tracked independantly as well. The resi 4up category are hours that can be applied toward resi or comm here in Colorado- Tx might be different.
Resi 1-4 means 4 or fewer seperate residences each with its own address/service but in the same structure ie a duplex.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

I think you need to give a little more detail. How large of a shop do you have? If its for daily time I would either create/purchase a pre-designed weekly time card or just write the times into a small notebook and transfer them to an Excel spreadsheet.

EDIT: Ok, I jumped the gun, you want to keep track of your own hours. Just write them in a note book at the end of the day, tally them at the end of the week. Do it per week.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Like Bob said, keep pay stubs. If you're employer decides to screw you down the road or doesn't do their part of reporting your hours you have them to fall back on.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Like Bob said, keep pay stubs. If you're employer decides to screw you down the road or doesn't do their part of reporting your hours you have them to fall back on.


You could but that is assuming that he got paid for all the time he really worked that week. Keep the stubs but also keep track of your hours on your own.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> You could but that is assuming that he got paid for all the time he really worked that week. Keep the stubs but also keep track of your hours on your own.


Don't most folks make sure they get paid for the hours worked?:blink:


IMO a pay stub is a lot more convincing then some hand written log. Where I am the EC that employees an apprentice must keep track of the hours and provide that info to the licensing board.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea, what I meant was keep track of the hours to check his stub. Some shops have a daily time card and it's easy to forget what was turned in the previous day.


----------



## Apprentice16 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm guessing the commercial EC I will be working for starting next week has 20 employees.

I talked with the owner and he basically said that I would keep track of my hours. So keeping all of my check stubs is a great idea. All of the replies are appreciated.


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Keep A good log book should do this always no matter if your an apprentice or general foreman!


----------



## Apprentice16 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yea I will probably keep a log book too, but it seems if my employer doesn't keep up with the hours, it would be safest to keep my check stubs and write them down for myself. I would think a check stub would be more proof than something in my handwriting.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

make up a spread sheet with a summary page that you can print the weekly totals and get your employer to sign it every month that way the hours submitted by him will match your pay stubs and the signed summary sheet


----------



## hogsmoss (Apr 30, 2009)

make sure your a registered apprentice or your hours wont mean squat. at least thats how it is here in colorado.


----------



## Apprentice16 (Nov 9, 2009)

Sparky: that's a good idea, but is all that really necessary? Wouldn't the check stubs be enough proof? Just wondering 

Hogmoss: Yep, I Have my apprentice license.


----------



## sanchez88 (Jun 27, 2012)

what if the contractor is paying you by cash?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sanchez88 said:


> what if the contractor is paying you by cash?


Being paid cash is illegal and your hours will not
Count in fact if you report those work hours you
Will have to pay back taxes on them so don't unless you
Have the money.

Welcome to the forum enjoy the ride..:thumbup:


----------



## sanchez88 (Jun 27, 2012)

thanks


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

40 hours a week for 4 years, take test get license. 

Just another way of over complicating soemting quite simple.


----------



## johnnyontheside (Aug 30, 2010)

sanchez88 said:


> what if the contractor is paying you by cash?


Do you feel your contractor will verify your hours.


----------



## johnnyontheside (Aug 30, 2010)

brian john said:


> 40 hours a week for 4 years, take test get license.
> 
> Just another way of over complicating soemting quite simple.


80 hours a week for 2 years, come on let's get it times a waisting.


----------



## johnnyontheside (Aug 30, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Being paid cash is illegal and your hours will not
> Count in fact if you report those work hours you
> Will have to pay back taxes on them so don't unless you
> Have the money.
> ...


Are you saying you would turn down cash?


----------



## sanchez88 (Jun 27, 2012)

johnnyontheside said:


> Do you feel your contractor will verify your hours.


I Don't know i just started working with him yesterday as a part time helper/apprentice. I think i have to ask him if he will before i can continue working for him.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

johnnyontheside said:


> Are you saying you would turn down cash?


As a helper trying to rack up hours for my license yes.

As a J-man no.:whistling2:


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

I use one of the "At a glance" books you get at Staples. Has mon-sat layout and plenty of writing space. Write down hours on each job with PO 
#s and other people if you have to keep track of them too. I keep mine with me in the van and can fill out my timecard with ease. Comes in handy when the boss asks when were you here or how many hours you had on something 3 months ago. Been keeping track since 1998 just because of those reasons.

Had a guy call me up about 5 years ago I used to work with. He hurt his back real bad and never returned to work, was fighting the contractor's insurance company and needing a witness. He said "Remember that day I got hurt and you and so&so was there?" I said no. "Sure you remember I did this, that and hurt my back?" No, when was that, the date? "December 10, 2001". Looked it up in the book from that year, nope. I was working out of town for 2 weeks, sorry!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

johnnyontheside said:


> 80 hours a week for 2 years, come on let's get it times a waisting.


 
My first year we did 80 hour weeks and in testing I have done many, many 80 hour weeks, plus running a business is seldom a 40 hour a week job.


----------



## Element (6 mo ago)

I have 2 questions. 1. I used to work for an electrical company years ago as an apprentice. Had the lincese ans all but wonderinf if I lost my hours due to inactivity on my lincese. I joined a new company 12 years after i quit the last one. 2. I was also recently hurt on the job and was out of work for 2 months. During that time I got workmens comp. Do I get hours for that since it was a work related incident?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Element said:


> I have 2 questions. 1. I used to work for an electrical company years ago as an apprentice. Had the lincese ans all but wonderinf if I lost my hours due to inactivity on my lincese. I joined a new company 12 years after i quit the last one. 2. I was also recently hurt on the job and was out of work for 2 months. During that time I got workmens comp. Do I get hours for that since it was a work related incident?


It’s a ten year old thread. You need to start a new one.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Element said:


> I have 2 questions. 1. I used to work for an electrical company years ago as an apprentice. Had the lincese ans all but wonderinf if I lost my hours due to inactivity on my lincese. I joined a new company 12 years after i quit the last one. 2. I was also recently hurt on the job and was out of work for 2 months. During that time I got workmens comp. Do I get hours for that since it was a work related incident?


this would be something similar to what you want to do









Apprenticeship hours


I have 2 questions. 1. I used to work for an electrical company years ago as an apprentice. Had the lincese ans all but wonderinf if I lost my hours due to inactivity on my lincese. I joined a new company 12 years after i quit the last one. 2. I was also recently hurt on the job and was out of...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------

